
Planet Nine could spell doom for solar system - dnetesn
http://phys.org/news/2016-08-planet-doom-solar.html
======
wglb
Key phrase on the timing of this doom: _when the sun dies_

Interesting article nonetheless.

~~~
jerf
I don't know if it even rises to that. Somebody ran some simulations which
can't possibly be checked against reality. If it is interesting, it's the
lowest grade.

------
rayiner
Science reporting is so awful.

------
codewritinfool
Well, this seems useless.

